
Mainstream advertising is still showing up on polarizing and misleading sites - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/technology/ads-from-mainstream-businesses-are-still-showing-up-on-extremist-sites--despite-efforts-to-stop-it/2018/10/03/6932974e-c326-11e8-8f06-009b39c3f6dd_story.html?noredirect=on
======
PaulHoule
Notice that these "polarizing" and "misleading" sites are all right-wing
sites.

Note only do people like that get free money from the Koch Brothers but they
make a huge amount of money from ads because the oldster who visit those sites
are natural born clickers.

